# Strongest Lee can beat /no Weights



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Apparently Lee is always wearing weights based on the Databook. So without weights (let's say he gets the same boost in speed he got in Part 1 translated to his last showing). And the ability to collide head on with a falling meteorite and slice it in half, based on this  (like 3 seconds in) - less than at least 5th and 6th Gated strength. Assuming all this will be shown in manga form penned by Kishi. Who is the strongest Lee can beat? By the way, Lee is stated as being a Taijutsu master, just encase that makes a difference.​
​
*EDIT*: Ok, so this is the Meteor Lee [please watch, short] (apparently by himself from what I have gathered by all accounts) splits in half. Sasuke finishes it off. So it's almost village size. Also Lee uses 6th Gate to split it, from what I have read and tried to interpret. So let's just, assuming this is all canon. Who is the strongest Lee can beat?

Anyone want to do the maths on that strength feat


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sakura no doubt

Maybe Tsunade


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Sakura no doubt
> 
> Maybe Tsunade



ck

You just unleashed Kraken...


----------



## OG Appachai (Nov 29, 2014)

wait, i know im probably late havent posted in a couple weeks. so the movie is canon?


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> wait, i know im probably late havent posted in a couple weeks. so the movie is canon?



Apparently a book form of the movie will be released by Kishi. But don't quote me.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well Lee is quick enough for him to kick Sakuras head off. She hasn't shown any tanking feats.


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

I believed in Lee's slicing kick of Madara since day 1, without the Kyuubi shroud, he'd have just replicated it in Gates.

​


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 29, 2014)

That meteorite really isn't that big and it seems like he had to use the gates (how many gates he opened is unknown) to do it as well. 

I could see him beating Mei. Don't see him beating Tsunade or Sakura as they have insane durability due to their seals.


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That meteorite really isn't that big and it seems like he had to use the gates (how many gates he opened is unknown) to do it as well.
> 
> I could see him beating Mei. Don't see him beating Tsunade or Sakura as they have insane durability due to their seals.



Isn't the impressive factor come from Lee actually destroying a metorite coming down from space at an insane speed. As you can see the metorite was heating up to insane temperatures.


----------



## RBL (Nov 29, 2014)

where did you get that from Jad? i just came with that gif 

28-31 years old rock lee?

the strongest he can beat is probably juubidara.

or eight gated gai 

EDIT : omg i'm so watching this movie, did u notice how lee is the only konoha 11 appearing in the battlefield? he is getting some love in this movie it seems


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sakura doesn't have insane durability.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Myrea I've been trying not to see any spoilers for the new movie....Jad y u dew dat?

Well based on this I'd put him above sisxth gate Guy so he's definitely up there in the tiers.


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 29, 2014)

where in the fuck did you get that gif?! holy SHIT
edit: oh nvm i found it. lee is a goddamn beast and nobody else will convince me otherwise. but that's no news 

i think lee could take on a lot of people since he's kept his weights on for majority of the series. we could have a better idea if he was actually in the series a little more, but that did not happen so


----------



## Source (Nov 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That meteorite really isn't that big and it seems like he had to use the gates (how many gates he opened is unknown) to do it as well.



And how exactly did you conclude that the meteor is "not that big"?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Sakura doesn't have insane durability.



Yes she does. She has the exact same seal as Tsunade and thus has the same abilities as well.



Source said:


> And how exactly did you conclude that the meteor is "not that big"?



Because Lee's gate aura isn't that small in comparison to the meteorite. If the meteorite was huge then that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Tsunade isn't that durable either.. Unless you mean her ability to heal damage after its done but that's not what most people refer to when they talk durability.


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoilers that match the trailer: 

From what I can gather from the spoilers is that metorite would have wiped Konoha, and Lee was only able to slice it in half. SASUKE from a distance apparently,  from my understanding,  completely destroys both fragmnts and makes the debris disappear. Hence the part of the trailer were Sasuke says he must protect when 'that man' is gone. From the spoilers,  that's all Sasuke does in the movie.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 29, 2014)

The databook said madara's storm release was impossible to avoid, yet the one time it was used in the manga, the jutsu gets dodged.

I don't think taking the new databook statements as literally true regardless of circumstances or factors is a smart thing to do.


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> The databook said madara's storm release was impossible to avoid, yet the one time it was used in the manga, the jutsu gets dodged.
> 
> I don't think taking the new databook statements as literally true regardless of circumstances or factors is a smart thing to do.



This has nothing to do with explaining a move or technique in some fantastical way. It's just a plain old statement of Lee's attire.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 29, 2014)

Just happy to see ol boy getting that screentime he deserves


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 30, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yes she does. She has the exact same seal as Tsunade and thus has the same abilities as well.



Exact same seal. Which is only used to heal. Doesn't matter if you are durable. Tsunade tanked YM that's durability.Sakura doesn't have durability feats.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 30, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> The databook said madara's storm release was impossible to avoid, yet the one time it was used in the manga, the jutsu gets dodged.
> 
> I don't think taking the new databook statements as literally true regardless of circumstances or factors is a smart thing to do.



This mentality works on a *case-by-case basis*, however.

We should only doubt Databook statements if there's a reason for doubting the claim made by the author. Such cases include hyperbolic statements like those referring to that of the Yata Mirror, and contradictory ones like the example you gave in your post.

But for straightforward, yes-or-no claims like, '_Lee wears weights all the time_?' There really isn't a basis for doubting a statement as simple as that. Otherwise, we'd have to be equally dubious of '_Sasuke's favorite food is_ ____', or '_Naruto's height in the new movie will be 180 cm_.'


----------



## Turrin (Dec 1, 2014)

The Data-book doesn't mean Lee is always wearing weights, it means he's wears them frequently and even against some enemies. Pretty sure he removed them for the war though. I also I don't know how seriously I take the movie's feats as i'm not sure how much Kishi is involved in the actual feats versus the story line. With that said I could see war-arc Lee beating a fair amount of people depending on conditions. For example if the distance is short I could see him beating Darui and Deidara.

Though if were rating Lee 3 Years later, he's probably a solid Mid-Kage Tier fighter and can take on a-lot of people, and if he's learned 8th-Gate by then he might even be close to God Tier.


----------



## Jad (Dec 1, 2014)

See the problem is I gave information on how I want you guys to view Lee regardless if you think the movie feats are canon or not. Fyi, I read that Kishi made them rewrite the scripts until he agreed with them and thought maybe he was being too annoying.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 1, 2014)

Jad said:


> See the problem is I gave information on how I want you guys to view Lee regardless if you think the movie feats are canon or not. Fyi, I read that Kishi made them rewrite the scripts until he agreed with them and thought maybe he was being too annoying.


Which again may have to do with story elements rather than the action. I kind of doubt Kishi was sitting there and saying well I envisioned that meteor about half that size, re-animate the whole thing. Anyway, I don't think my view of Lee's capabilities after a time-jump are unreasonable even if we are including the movie's feats.


----------



## Jad (Dec 2, 2014)

I honestly believe, Meteorite busting Lee (below 5/6 Gates for sure) with Master level Taijutsu, and 6th Gate access, is easily of superior Kage level than a lot on my list. Like he would bulldoze Kakuzu's Doton Domu in my opinion.


----------



## Jad (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok, so this is the Meteor Lee [please watch, short] (apparently by himself from what I have gathered by all accounts) splits in half. Sasuke finishes it off. So it's almost village size. Also Lee uses 6th Gate to split it, from what I have read and tried to interpret. So let's just, assuming this is all canon for this thread. Who is the strongest Lee can beat?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Dec 16, 2014)

He beats anyone who is slower than him by bisecting them.


----------



## Van Konzen (Dec 17, 2014)

Base Itachi...


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2014)

Breaking the meteor doesn't improve his standing 
I say chouji
We don't know how fast he is in 6 gate weightless or not 
I however know he isn't going to be rivalling EI max speed 

With inferior speed I guess the likes of hebi sasuke would still beat him


----------



## Jad (Jan 3, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Breaking the meteor doesn't improve his standing
> I say chouji
> We don't know how fast he is in 6 gate weightless or not
> I however know he isn't going to be rivalling EI max speed
> ...



I can assure you Lee in the 6th Gate is much faster than Butterfly Choji, and just sets him up as a big target for a Meteor smashing punch, which is instant KO/or Kill for Choji.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe Lee was amped by something there. Havent watched the film yet.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 3, 2015)

Base Lee shouldn't even be Base Gai level in The Last. I'd say he has slightly surpassed Base Gai in 700 though.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 3, 2015)

You know what always bugged me?

Lee's weights weigh like, 1000 pounds.  But Lee can walk up stairs.  My problem is the stairs don't break.  Same with the tree limbs he jumps on.  Those things bend and buckle when a normal ninja hop on and off them.  When Lee does it with weights, they should cave instantly. Can Cho Baika Chouji also stand in a second floor apartment, or the Hokage's office, and not fall through?  I don't think so.


----------



## ScottofFury (Jan 3, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You know what always bugged me?
> 
> Lee's weights weigh like, 1000 pounds.  But Lee can walk up stairs.  My problem is the stairs don't break.  Same with the tree limbs he jumps on.  Those things bend and buckle when a normal ninja hop on and off them.  When Lee does it with weights, they should cave instantly. Can Cho Baika Chouji also stand in a second floor apartment, or the Hokage's office, and not fall through?  I don't think so.



Lee can actually fly, so he is not actually touching the ground.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 3, 2015)

Imma say,... The strongest he can beat would be... One Eye Juudara?


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

You should *WATCH* The Last before you put him above anyone. Who of you watched it already? Was Lee amped by something when he did that? And was it Lee at all?


----------



## Jad (Jan 3, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> You should *WATCH* The Last before you put him above anyone. Who of you watched it already? Was Lee amped by something when he did that? And was it Lee at all?



Yeah I watched the entire scene with Lee in it. He wasn't amped by anything, he just starts in Gated form, leaps up, hits the Meteor, than activates the 6th Gate for a split second and punches it to crack the bottom half (basically exactly what you see in the first page of the OP in this thread).

And yes, the anime team fucked up and didn't show Lee in 6th Gate form, he just yells out "6th Gate Open" in the GIF image of the opening post.


----------



## Jad (Apr 5, 2015)

Hopefully this *bump* is allowed. I was gonna make another Lee thread, but might as well get more opinion on this thread. Saving forum space.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 5, 2015)

Jugo is the strongest lee can beat


----------



## Jad (Apr 5, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Jugo is the strongest lee can beat



But he can destroy half a meteor~


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 5, 2015)

@jad good for lee. Jugo is the best he can beat. Who says jugo cant destroy a meteor?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 5, 2015)

I seriously, but seriously, but seeeeriously doubt that movie Lee is Jugo level. But seeeriously. If he's expected to surpass Gai, the man is strong enough to shit on Jugo and almost anybody below Gai.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 6, 2015)

Ninjas are always many times stronger than their environment, therefore Jugo is many times stronger than a meteor.


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Ninjas are always many times stronger than their environment, therefore Jugo is many times stronger than a meteor.



Did you see the size of the Meteor, it was almost as big as Konoha's entire size...Juugo is not that durable. A lot of people aren't. Even in the  Kage class.

That's a very underestimated look on the feat. You wouldn't say that about Sakura's explosive power shown in the war.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 6, 2015)

You underestimate my ability to dismiss Sakura.


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You underestimate my ability to dismiss Sakura.



I knew about it. I know when I'm getting my self into when I debate someone like yourself.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 6, 2015)

First person that comes to mind would be Mei


----------



## BurningVegeta (Apr 6, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You know what always bugged me?
> 
> Lee's weights weigh like, 1000 pounds.  But Lee can walk up stairs.  My problem is the stairs don't break.  Same with the tree limbs he jumps on.  Those things bend and buckle when a normal ninja hop on and off them.  When Lee does it with weights, they should cave instantly. Can Cho Baika Chouji also stand in a second floor apartment, or the Hokage's office, and not fall through?  I don't think so.


It may bug you but if Lee can stand on water without falling through, he can also stand on stairs without his weight going through them too.

Chakra (Water Surface Walking Practice) + (Tree Climbing Practice)


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 7, 2015)

Lee didn't destroy the meteorite by himself, he did it with a team gate users.

As for the most powerful character he can defeat, maybe someone on Kakuzu's level, maybe a little higher.


----------



## Jad (Apr 7, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Lee didn't destroy the meteorite by himself, he did it with a team gate users.
> 
> As for the most powerful character he can defeat, maybe someone on Kakuzu's level, maybe a little higher.



I rather discuss this in another thread. But Let me just briefly point out what I believe is a mistaken assumption on previewing the scene.

I get it, there were, I think 6 or 12 others with him. However. The director of the anime showed only Lee not only opening the 6th Gate, but the only one punching it, and then a quick shot of the Meteor exploding AFTER Lee's punching scene. Why would the Director intentionally do that if he didn't want us to believe only Lee destroyed it. It doesn't make sense to do that from a illustrative point of view, so to me that scene makes sense in that Lee was the only one destroying one half fo the meteor. The director had no problem showing the Gate users before (jumping towards the meteor in a boomerang formation) and after they collided (crackling the surface) with the meteor in unison. There is no evidence that the other Gate users, not only cannot open 6 Gates, but punched with Lee. Only Lee was shown punching the meteor a second time, and only the director wanted to show us this, and than a quick shot of the resultant hit. Lee saw the team attempt failed, so he continued the assault with one last hit.

However, if I was to agree with you, and take Lee's feat to the most minimal level, meaning Lee and the other fodders (who have NEVER shown to be this powerful) smashed their respective equal portion of the Meteor. That means each fodder has almost town level strength feats. Since halving the sliced meteor into I think 13 or 6 further individual slices, will still leave a MASSIVE chunk of the meteor. Easily flattening a small village on their lonesome.

It's probably one of the biggest strength feats shown.

Doesn't matter, there is no evidence to say you are more right in intercepting that scene than I, since we were only shown what the Director wanted us to see and believe. I say that because we don't see any of the other fodders attempting to open 6 Gates, nor attempt to strike a unison blow with Lee.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 7, 2015)

Why would Lee jump along 15 other jounins if the director  wanted Lee to solo that meteor?


----------



## Jad (Apr 7, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Why would Lee jump along 15 other jounins if the director  wanted Lee to solo that meteor?



It's Shounen logic man. Perhaps even Story logic in any genre.

You can say that for everything and anything most of the times. Why didn't Lee use 6 Gates immediately to attack the Meteor?

Why doesn't Goku use his full power against an opponent rather gradually go through the stages.

Why doesn't Character A use technique B on opponent rather start off with crappy C-Rank no-fodder jutsus.

It's to build that LITTLE bit of tension in between scenes, even if it lasts one second.

Maybe Kakashi the Hokage thought it was the right time to use the Gate users, but Lee found it wasn't enough upon being on the front line with them, so he used his last ditch effort in the hopes he might do something, maybe. Hence the opening of the 6th Gate.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 7, 2015)

Jad said:


> I.



You are mistaken all of the gates users did the attacking motion, It's just that the director choose to center the attention on Lee as he was the known face of the taijutsu group.

And at that point Lee should at least be able to open 7 gates...


----------



## BurningVegeta (Apr 7, 2015)

Jad said:


> You can say that for everything and anything most of the times. Why didn't Lee use 6 Gates immediately to attack the Meteor?
> 
> Why doesn't Goku use his full power against an opponent rather gradually go through the stages.


Goku has never done this during canon, never.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

He can defeat mei that's a safe placement for him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

Mei can use Mist jutsu and put him at a great disadvantage though. 

@Jad

what do you think of the argument that Hinata and Ino are faster than Lee because they arrived before him?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Mei can use Mist jutsu and put him at a great disadvantage though.



She won't get to do that.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

If Zabuza could do it against an entire army, then she could do that to one Lee (slower than ino/Hinata )


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If Zabuza could do it against an entire army,



That was cause of plot. Plot is off in the NBD


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

That's a ridiculous argument honestly.  
Also, everything happens in the manga is because of plot. EVERYTHING. We can easily say
Lee's feats are because of plot as well, no?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

The only she would get the mist off is if he just stood and stared.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

Not really. She can use her jutsu fast enough. 
and that depends on the distance as well, as the OP seems a huge mess to me in that regard.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really. She can use her jutsu fast enough.


Not going by feats


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes. 
She did that against Madara, she used 2 water jutsu to counter Madara...etc 
and if you want so called feet, you would end up like that silly thread where Hinata and Ino are faster than him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually nevermind, I just remembered.




perhaps, since he can appear suddenly behind an foe instantly.  There is no way she is faster than that. 
I stand corrected. U_U


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think you understand why you're wrong but if you "stand corrected" so be it.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 7, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> She won't get to do that.





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The only she would get the mist off is if he just stood and stared.





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Not going by feats



All Mei has to do is open her mouth for the mist to come out. Do you think that Rock Lee is gonna go balls to the wall from start to finish and prevent her from being able to open her mouth once? Although surely you don't wanna to say "Not going by feats" for this part when by feats he canonly didn't instantly bum rush a hidden mist user before they used said jutsu along with Rock Lee not going balls to the walls more times then not


----------



## Jad (Apr 8, 2015)

Bonly said:


> All Mei has to do is open her mouth for the mist to come out. Do you think that Rock Lee is gonna go balls to the wall from start to finish and prevent her from being able to open her mouth once? Although surely you don't wanna to say "Not going by feats" for this part when by feats he canonly didn't instantly bum rush a hidden mist user before they used said jutsu along with Rock Lee not going balls to the walls more times then not



Lee has the 6th Gate to push the mist vapors around him a little (I'm talking about the continuous aura effect coming from his body, not the shock of opening the 6th gate).

Plus in the mist, it was never zero visibility, fodders of all kinds can at least make out people from a small distance.  I.E. Like Temari in this panel. Although if you go look back at the Sevenmist Swordsmen fight, many fodder were reacting to attacks and seeing their opponents from a distance still. It to me only lowered visibility. Hell, Lee intercepted in unison with Gai an attack on Haku using his Mirror Ice Transportation technique to save an ally.

The only thing he has to watch out for is the acidic mist, which I doubt works within the hidden mist technique. I think the acidic mist would make the hidden mist technique useless, might vaporize the hydrogen molecules. Other than that, Water Dragon or Water Wall, or anything other than something like Kisame's water jutsu's or Tobirama's, probably would only knock Lee around. Lava style is too slow to hit someone as speedy as Lee. Taijutsu wouldn't work well as well.

Plus with Meteor smashing feat (or if you prefer the lower end of that feat), should help disperse any Mist or Acidic Mist from Lee's surrounding error from the resultant shock of the punch on the ground. This is just an example of Lee performing a very much weaker version of what I'm trying to explain.

Hell, Lee in the 4th Gate was causing massive amounts of pressure and shock from just moving in the Chuunin exams, anything and any sought of Mist properties would get blown away


----------



## Bonly (Apr 8, 2015)

Jad said:


> Blah blah blah



Not gonna lie to you Jad, I didn't read anything in your post besides the "Lee has the 6th Gate to push the mist vapors around him a little" part because chances are it's all irrelevant to the point of my post. 

I'm gonna keep it simply for you. 

>Kiba said that Mei won't get a chance to use the mist. 
>I show her doing it quite fast.

>Kiba mentioned that by feats Mei isn't fast enough to do it
>I mention that by feats Lee isn't likely to go all out right off the bat and has let someone use the mist on him canonly 

Do you see the point. He said Mei can't do it and I'm saying she likely can. I'm not saying it'll be a game changer. I'm not saying Rock Lee will then be taken down by silent killing or whatever(I even said  as she first came to mind).  I'm just saying she can likely get the mist off, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Jad (Apr 8, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Not gonna lie to you Jad, I didn't read anything in your post besides the "Lee has the 6th Gate to push the mist vapors around him a little" part because chances are it's all irrelevant to the point of my post.
> 
> I'm gonna keep it simply for you.
> 
> ...



First of all, who is Kiba?

Second of all, when I make a post and I see someone mentioning even one technique I believe won't work, I like to resort to posting in retaliation a defense to it. I know you said Lee defeats Mei. You could have said "Mei's hidden mist technique won't work on Lee", and I would have still made the same post, even though we are in agreement.

I do it because I want to save the idea's in my head into a post, otherwise I will forget it. No harm no foul man. Just saving my ideas down is all.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 8, 2015)

Kiba = blackguyinpinksuit


----------

